# Mike's knives



## Mike Davis (Mar 19, 2012)

As everyone know's, i am a maker. I am also a collector and an avid home cook. Here i will show my modest collection. I am constantly looking to add to it, but like everyone else, money dictates lol. 
Here is my first real kitchen knife. It is a 240 Delbert Ealy laser gyuto in explosion? damascus.





Second is a Konosuke HD 270




Next is a Sakai Yusuke in a 240 




An unknown 300 yanagi




My newest acquisition: A Takeda 270 with a MHenry handle 




My Watanabe's




An Ealy SS dammy spoon




And an overall ( a few are on loan so i can decide what to get next)





Next addition is a Boardsmith board, so i don't feel bad always using a poly one...well, and i really want one


----------



## HHH Knives (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice group of cutter you have there Mike!!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 19, 2012)

Love it all (except the cutting board, of course). 

None of your own creations live on the wall?

Thanks for sharing Mike.


----------



## Mike Davis (Mar 19, 2012)

I do have a petty of mine, first kitchen knife i ever made. I am super slow, and i am backlogged a bit...sooo it will be be a little while before i get a gyuto of my own lol.


----------



## Mike Davis (Mar 19, 2012)

I also have this yanagi i made, but it is on loan to the local sushi bar for evaluation.





Thanks guys


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 19, 2012)

Looks good Mike!


----------

